# (Recruiting) Spilt Blood and Spreading Blight



## ender_wiggin (Jun 25, 2005)

In the aftermath of the terrible War of Nine Graves, pockets of Coalition resistance found themselves fighting dirty skirmishes against remants of the undead forces. Though the primary undead forces had been beaten back into the deepness of their underground world by  the courage of living warriors, it would take many years to purge the surface of their taint. The undead still on the surface have neither strength of numbers, power, nor surprise, but their blight, a physical manifestation of the negative energy surrounding them, still plagues much of the land.

Fort Rogan has been a sanctuary for survivors of the War for several years now, an oasis for both hardened veterans, many who have seen the full terror of the undead forces, and maturing youth, many of which have had their innocence taken from them. Rogan is perilously close to a Grave, one of the nine points of entry for a massive undead army from beneath the ground, and consequently, while many people on distant, unscathed places consider the War to be over, Rogan is very much still fighting for its very survival. The residents of the fort live with hope that a Coalition effort will soon come to save them, but that hope is distant at best.

**

Hello, all. I am formally stepping from the shadows to start this low-level DnD 3.5 game set in my homebrew world Arius. I'm looking for 5 or 6 players with characters of 2nd level that can post once per day. If interested, post a character concept and his back story below. Feel free to flesh out some of Fort Rogan to mesh with your character's background, and also feel free to work with other potential players. I will take characters based on the quality of the background, and how integrated he/she is with both the other characters and the fort. I'll give some thought to party balance.

Fort Rogan

The fort is a walled village, one of its sides is found on a cliffside, and the other three walls are heavily backed up with wooden walkways for archers and the like. A single fortified gate leads the environs, a large blighted island still infested with undead. To the southeast lies a devastated major city. The population of Fort Rogan is between 200 and 250, more than 100 of which are either the fort's own active militia or part of a veteran's combat force.

Fort Rogan was created almost by a greedy, ambitious man, Lord Rogan, almost twenty years ago as an attempt to invade and conquer the nearby city. He was quickly defeated by the city forces, and rather than tear down his fortress, they used it to secure their own military position.

Blanket Setting Info
Here, you'll find general setting info on Arius. The only important thing found here is the pantheon, a necessity if you wish to roleplay someone with a patron deity. If you decide to read the history, keep in mind that this game takes place 10-15 years before that one, a few years after the war instead of 15 years after it.

Notable Residents of Fort Rogan:

Norton Starfold: an aging veteran of the war, and the unofficial leader of the Fort. Most of the other leaders defer to his command, and trust his orders. He has proved himself repeatedly as a brilliant warrior and skilled tactician. If the fort comes under attack, Starfold acts immediately as the commander in chief of the primary militia.

Alfonso Dir Garend: the commander of his company, a small group of elite soldiers, all of which have seen innumerous combat. They are regarded as the most valuable troops in defense of Rogan. Alfonso himself is an enormous man, who is unmistakable with his six-foot claymore, unkempt hair, and booming voice.

Adestria Tiderunner: an elven devout of Fiona, she found her home, the nearby plains devastated by the undead five years ago, and since she has vowed to rid the land of the corrupting blight.

Maria Hayden: A Sister of Light* stranded on the island 13 months ago, Maria found her way to Fort Rogan, and has been here ever since, aiding its efforts with her powerful healing and her god-granted ability to destroy undead. She has lost neither her faith in her goddess nor her determination to defeat the undead.
* An elite faction of the Church of Alyara, goddess of purity.

Ollivier Zaschton: an expert on undead, Zaschton has been studying them for years. He often perturbs the others in the fort due his seeming neutrality on the conflict, but when it comes to defending the fort against undead assaults, Zaschton has always fought bravely on the fort's side, inflicting heavy damage on the opposing side with his knowledge of the enemy and his arcane talents.

Samuel Esterdark: a merchant with a dangerous job of securing supplies for the fort from foreign sources. Getting mundane goods enough to support the entire fort is a difficult task and places him in constant danger, but it's the lesser of two dangers; the other being trying to evacuate the entire fort, something which would surely result in many deaths and many residents would refuse to do anyway.

**

A Rogue's Gallery thread (with a format for characters) will be up once characters start trickling in, but here are the character creation rules.

Level: 2nd
Abilities: 30 pt point buy.
Content: generally DnD 3.5 core only, but there may be exceptions based on my discretion.
Hit Points: use half, round up (1st level is max as usual). Subsequent levels will be rolled for.
Equipment: Triple max 1st level gold.


----------



## Raigon (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey Ender this looks good can I join in.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 25, 2005)

Ah, now this looks very interesting indeed.  How does a rather grim and fatalistic priest of Baltur sound?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 25, 2005)

Quick question: How are you handling generating ability scores?  Dice rolls, point buy, or some other method?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 26, 2005)

30 pt. point buy -- I forgot to post it originally, but it's been modified.

I'll get you more information on Baltur -- sounds fine so far.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 26, 2005)

Your homebrew world looks very cool... I am definitely interested. Am thinking of either a cleric of Elric (pssoibly a protege under Ollivier Zaschton, wanting to expand his/her knowledge of the undead under Ollivier's tutelane) or a fighter (possibly in Alfonso Dir Garend's company... would it make sense for a 2nd level fighter to be part of this "elite squad"?)

Now to digest the backstory...

PS: I am also interested in working with the other players on common history points, etc.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes, a second level fighter could be a member of Alfonso's Company, although not a ranked one.


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 26, 2005)

Would you allow the warlock class from complete arcane?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm certainly impressed by a story of survival , I'll start cooking up a concept immediately. Thinking along the lines of a bard but I'm unsure yet, I'll see what niche needs to be filled.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 26, 2005)

I am also interested in playing.  I think you read in another thread that I am new to pbp, so I may need a little guidance, however.

I'm fond of rogues, and would probably play that or another no/low magic using class.  I might consider a ranger as well (obviously with a favored enemy of undead).


----------



## Aeson (Jun 26, 2005)

How many players are you looking for? How will you decide which ones will play. Is there a closing date?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 26, 2005)

I will take 5-6.

I will decide based on (a) how good your concept is, (b) how well you coordinate your efforts with the other players (this includes a little bit of party balance), (c) how engrossed you are in the development of Fort Rogan, (d) the alacrity with which you do all of this.

I'll probably keep this up for about a week or so. If people are really good about it we may start sooner.

The PCs I won't be able to take, if there are any, will become alternates, and their characters will definately be a part of Rogan.

Oh, the warlock. I'll have to look into it, because I've never seen a warlock in play.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 26, 2005)

Label me interested, whats the story on the different races?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 26, 2005)

All are available for play. If you want I can delve into a blanket setting role of each.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 26, 2005)

ender_wiggin, in your original post, you mention wanting to stick to the core rulebooks with possible exceptions. I was hoping you'd allow the following feat from Complete Adventurer:

Deft Opportunist [General] 
You are prepared for the unexpected. 
Prerequisites: Dex 15, Combat Reflexes. 
Benefit: You get a +4 bonus on attack rolls when making attacks of opportunity.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm not in favoring of allowing that feat without watering it down. Here's why:

This is one of my favorite builds:

half-orc fighter with high str and dex, feats weapon focus(glaive) and combat reflexes. With a glaive, he'll get 3 or more attacks of opportunity in order for anyone to close in on him. Duel-wielding the glaive allows more damage, and the weapon focus + high str + fighter bab gives an insane bonus to attack (at least +6 to both attack and damage bonus at level 1-2) on a glaive is very very powerful. It's not overpowered, just a good build.

Add deft opportunist as a potential fighter feat, and it *does* become overpowered, with something in the range of +11 to attack, 3 times a round, as early as 2nd level.

Reduce the bonus to +1 and I'll allow it. This will allow a small bonus to a larger number of attacks.

Another option: add spring attack as a prerequisite; this will force the fighter to gain several levels before getting this huge bonus to his firepower. Even, then, I'll have to decrease the bonus to +3 or +2.

Another option: add 13 int or 13 wis as a prereq, and decrease the bonus to +2.

Sorry, I really don't want to dampen your creativity with your character, but I have to stay fair and whatnot.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 26, 2005)

Would you be interested in an grim, disillusioned (bleak?)fighter(or fighter/Thief) Freesword who had lost too much in the war and his "aftermath".
People, Emotions, and the will to care, or fear the pain of  loss to much to allow himself to care.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 26, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Sorry, I really don't want to dampen your creativity with your character, but I have to stay fair and whatnot.




That's OK, I have a few different ways I'm envisioning him, so I wanted to flesh some ideas down. My other build for him involved possibly this feat, from Races of Destiny:

City Slicker [General]
You are very familiar with city life and the inner workings of your hometown. 
Benefit: Disguise, Forgery, Gather Information, and Knowledge (local) are always class skills for you. 
Special: This feat may only be taken at 1st level. 

This fits a lot better with the background I have written for the character, being an orphaned young man who was adopted by the people of the Fort. He likes his adopted people, and would know a lot of them. For this feat, I mostly care about Gather Info and Knowledge (local).


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 26, 2005)

That feat would work.

swords-dancer: I'm interested, but I'd like to hear more.

Does anyone want the Rogue's Gallery thread up?


----------



## Harvey (Jun 26, 2005)

Sure. I have just finished my character: Damon Steelhand, Fighter 2. Appearance, personality, and history are below. Let me know if I have all the nuances of your world correct. 

*Appearance:*
Damon as a youthful appearance about him. He has short red hair, with a red goatee. While lounging around town, he tends to wear loose-fitting common clothing, with black boots. While in combat, however, Damon wears proudly his set of masterwork breastplate armor, created for him by his adopted father. He prefers wielding his heavy flail in combat, but also has a composite crossbow with a quiver of arrows slung across his back.

*Personality:*
A soft-spoken young man, Damon is most noted for his kind manner and his hard work ethic. While normally even-keeled and rational, Damon sometimes loses this rationality when on the battlefield facing the undead hordes that killed his parents. Damon is also shy around those he does not know, but has no problem being open amongst the people of Fort Rogan, his adopted family.

*History:*
Damon Steelhand the only son of Eldon and Maris Steelhand, was born in 1219 AGR. Damon looked up to his father, a great fighter in the service of the Ambian Empire. When the War of Nine Graves broke out, Eldon, like many others, were the first to fight back the undead hordes. And while his father fought valiantly against the undead assaults against their hometown of Emmech for the first few months of the war, the town eventually fell to the undead hordes. Damon lost both his father and his mother that day, but he managed to be saves by his father's friend, a blacksmith named Regin Altwood. Regin and Damon, along with other survivors of Emmech, fled to Fort Rogan. Young Damon, then 12 years old, vowed to gain revenge against the dead that claimed his parents.

Over the following five years, as the soldiers of the Empire fought the hordes, young Damon found himself unofficially adopted by the people of Fort Regan. While he spent a lot of his time either helping his adopted father, Regin, supply the equipment that the fighters of Fort Rogan needed, he also took the time to help the soldiers himself. Damon would spend large amounts to time around the fighters' barracks, helping them repair their armor or weapons. The soldiers saw him as a spot of joy in this dismal War, and, either out of concern or out of pity, would teach him some fighting skills. In particular, Damon caught the eye of Alfonso Dir Garend, commander of the forces of Fort Rogan, who saw promise in the boy.

And while the War of Nine Graves ended for others, the fighting continued on for Fort Rogan. Once Damon reached the age of 17, he was officially accepted into the ranks of the forces defending the fort. The entire town was proud of him that day, and his adoptive father gave him a present he had been working on for months: his very own suit of intricately-designed breastplate. 

Now, Damon fights for his adopted home, and when not in the service of his commander, he spends his time in town, having come to call many of its residents friends and adoptive family. Lately, he has been found spending his free time attending Sister Hayden's services: some say to find through religion what he once lost, while others say it is because he has developed a crush on the sister.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 26, 2005)

Pardon the interruption but I wanted to tell Jarval welcome back and for him to check his email.


----------



## Raigon (Jun 26, 2005)

OK guys I have a concept for a character. Lalamil Emorure, Female, Elf, Bard(2).

Apperance: 
Lalamil is tall for an elf. Her brown hair reaches down to her mid back and is often tied together in braids. She wears simple but effective cloths. While they are not the typical bard garb this is not a typical time, and they are well tailored for travel which lalamil does often. And is often seen with a well used, crafted and sounding lute, as well as an elven sounding horn (used to rally troops in battle). Although she tries to avoid combat if possible Lalamil carries the tradtional alven longbow and rapier if times get tough.

Personality:
Lalamil is cheerful and full of hope. Now that the war is over she realizes that a person with her talents for entertainment is needed more than ever. She performs as much for her own satisfaction as she does to make money. She enjoys the company of others but often leaves the area before she becomes close to others.

history will be up soon. If someone wants to do a joint history you can email me at raigon0217@hotmail.com


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 26, 2005)

Lol. Heaven knows you rarely check that email address. On a more serious note, it may be more productive to do it in the thread, getting more people involved.

PS. I wouldn't recommend putting the address as a link. Programs will find it and spam the living  of out it.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 26, 2005)

Here are gods whose details have been requested.

*Korrelyx*
_The Lord of Gods, the Last Judge
God of Justice, Leadership, Liberty, and Penalty_







Domains: Knowledge, Law, Protection, Justice; prayer for spells for take place during Newday or Eventide
Typical Worshippers: Educated commoners, kings, dukes, formal positions of power
Alignment: usually LN
Symbol: a hammer engraved on a sun

Description:
The politics of the gods is a subject difficult to understand; their desire to defer to a leader is sometimes lacking of a clear motive, but in any case, Korrelyx is without a doubt the head of his pantheon. He is described as a calm king, sitting atop his throne with a spear in his right hand and a hammer in his left. His crown contains only a single jewel, but one whose glow rivals the sun. His race and countenance differs greatly with interpretation.

Sects:
Korrelyx is primarily concerned with the arbitration of other gods, and thus doesn't have many warriors and priests on the material plane. However, sometimes Korrelyx finds it more apt to find indirect means to an end, and thus his mortal servants come into play by allowing the god to act on a mortal, and consequently less conspicuous, manner. His church on the material plane, although short of clandestine, is noticeably conservative, and takes steps to make itself inconspicuous. His order of knights has little structure, and is instead simply a loose network that defers to a leader somewhere who can convene with Korrelyx directly.

Special Abilities:
The holy knight of Korrelyx is not a paladin; he is instead a judge, an arbitrater, an enforcer of his god's will. He is neither good nor evil, but lawful. Thus, he does not have an aura of good, but instead an aura of law. Furthermore, he cannot smite evil, but can smite chaos. Instead of the _remove disease_, the enforcer acquires the ability to cast _mark of justice_. Korrelyx is a leader, and so are his knights, who gain the leadership feat at sixth level, provided they meet the prerequisites, for free.

Doctrines:
-- The fall of balance brings the fall of order; the fall of order brings the fall of foresight. To predict the future, one must first instil balance in his environs.
-- With every unbalancing action, a backlash will inevitably occur. None can escape the destructive pendulum of balance; to ensure that the destruction is minimized, one must minimize its swing. To minimize its swing, one must minimize the unbalancing action.
-- Knowledge brings freedom; freedom brings power.
-- Even those with the ultimate foresight need leadership, for in their beliefs and motives come the potential for unbalance. Thus, even the most influential need arbitration.
-- Balance is stability; balance is equality. Balance is not nothingness. In order for order to occur, there must be subjects to be ordered.

*Baltur*
_Lion of Truth
God of Righteousness, Justice, and Retribution_






Domains: Law, Good, War, Strength, Justice; prayer for spells may take place during Highmorn or Sunhigh
Typical Worshippers: honorable, chivalrous, fearless individuals; bastions of society
Alignment: Always LG
Symbol: The golden head of a line, whose mane swirls around into what some say is the sun

Description:
Baltur, the lord of righteousness and the lion of truth, is commonly depicted as a well-muscled man with a large sword in one hand, planted in the ground, and a battle helmet in the other. Sometimes, Baltur has the head of a lion. Sometimes, Baltur is wearing platemail, but more often than not, he is clothed in simple vestments. He typically has short dark hair and dark eyes.

Sects:
Baltur's church is divided into numerous compartments, most of which are small groups of holy knights fighting until a single name. These small groups are typically very active throughout the world upholding Baltur's name, and some of them differ in some doctrines. One group for example, believes that compassion is  second to justice, while another believes that compassion is a part of justice. Some believe that love brings blindness, others believe that love brings freedom. Many aspects of Baltur's doctrine are argued upon, due to the splintering of the holy knight population. Baltur, however, has a core church centered in Indoril that is much less active in terms of fighting and bloodshed, but much larger, more organized, farther reaching, and more stable. This core church, although absent of much coercive force, is often regarded as the most reliable source of Baltur's indoctrination.

Special Powers:
Holy Knights (paladins) of Baltur may smite evil* a number of times per day equal their wisdom modifier + 1/per 5 levels, to a maximum of +4 at level 20. For example, a level 6 paladin with 16 wisdom can smite evil four times per day.

*I am much more restrictive on the use of the ability, in regards to appropriate enemies, who must exhibit a unquestionable sense of malice toward the code of Baltur. This includes most undead but not all.

Doctrines:
-- By fighting the hordes of ill, a follower of Baltur imposes righteousness on the world.
-- By fighting the hordes of ill, a follower of Baltur keeps their otherwise unchecked growth from plaguing the world, and thus instils justice: balance.
-- The task of a knight of Baltur: to defend the weak, avenge the wronged, to rescue the innocent, and punish the corrupt, and to purge the wicked.

-- (argued) Justice takes many forms; balance, stability, equality, but also compassion and empathy, apart of any just being.
-- (counter) Emotion blinds the knight from delivering justice upon the world; to achieve perfection, the knight must shed all emotion: both love and fear, mercy and malice.


Justice Domain:
1, Command
2, Hold Person
3, Searing Light
4, Discern Lies
5, Mark of Justice
6, True Seeing
7, Dictum
8, Dimensional Lock
9, Storm of Veageance 
--


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 26, 2005)

If you prefer a spceific character sheet i think it would be a good idea to ´ve one before characterbuildiung.


RodderiC Scribener was the 5th child and third son of a family of well educated gentry, out of Noblesse obliege  he went to war.
After a harsh and ruthless training they were thrown in to the front to fill a gap, fighting and destroying undead shouldn`t be to difficult, they`re dead already, but not when the undead were a short while ago your friends and comrades, not when you must fight and kill toprotect yourself from the people you wanted to protect.
Then he learned that not all could be defended or rescued, the sacrficing of settlements of lesser importance with their people was an hard blow for his beliefs.
He kept fighting because he didn`t know what else to do.
The thewar ended with a "victory" and the armies disbanded, he drifed as a freesword, till he arrived at Fort Regan, and maybe for a reason, maybe nothing more than didn`t´ve the energy or the possibiltie to drift away.

Personality
Once he was a young "man" full of ideals and compassion, the war had changed that.
His ideals are burned, his compassion, his ability to care is buried under the horrors and cruelity of the war, the pain of loss and .

@Raigon and Harvey 

Interested in Background crossing?


----------



## Raigon (Jun 26, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> PS. I wouldn't recommend putting the address as a link. Programs will find it and spam the living  of out it.




That is my spam email address. I check it only if I expect someone to be writing to me. I have another that is by word of mouth/important stuff only.

Also I would be interested with backgroud crossing. As of now my character is more of a migrant than anything else.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 27, 2005)

Harvey, it looks great. Tomorrow I'll put up the character format and the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 27, 2005)

Very cool. 

As for entwined backgrounds, I am all for it. Though, ender_wiggin, it is possible to get an idea of the size of Fort Rogan (physical size and population)? I guess I always half-thought that the Fort was small enough population-wise that we would at the very least know _of _ each other. 

*sword-dancer:* For Rodderic, if he's a hired gun, then Damon would know of him through the rest of the soldiers. Perhaps he has had some dinners with him in the troop barracks, and empathizes with Rodderic's losses. How old to you envision Rodderic? I think that would define a lot of the dynamics between our characters. If about the same age, then a brotherly appreciation; if Rodderic is older, I can see a different dynamic. Maybe something he at first aspires to be (because of skill set), but later on realizes that he never wants to be that depressed... and maybe serves the function of keeping Rodderic sane... giving him something else to fight for.

*Raigon:* For Lalamil, I envision a lot of different ways a common backstory could go. How long would you picture her in the Fort for? Since before the war? If so, I could see her as almost a sister to Damon... someone in the dynamic of "he likes fighting, she likes singing, they can appreciate each other's needs, but don't often see eye to eye in how to resove a problem, still they support each other." If Lalamil came to Fort Rogan looking to liven its inhabitants, then that is something that would appeal to Damon. He is generally a positive young man, but he has a heaviness in his heart from his parents' death. Lalamil could see her role as making sure Damon doesn't get too dark.

Either way, I could easily see Damon knowing both of your characters from almost the day after you all set foot into the Fort.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 27, 2005)

It's all in the first post. 200-250 residents, basically a walled hamlet -- you're likely to know at least 80-90% of the population, if you've been here a year or more.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 27, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> Would you allow the warlock class from complete arcane?




Let me get this straight. The warlock has an unlimited number of invocations per day? They are fail-free? (I only gave it a cursory glance).


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 27, 2005)

A warlock can use any invocations he knows at will, with the following qualifications: The invocations are spell-like abilities; using an invocation is therefore a standard action that provokes attacks of opportunity. An invocation can be disrupted, just as a spell can be ruined during casting. A warlocks invocations are subject to spell resistance. They are also subject to arcane spell failure. I believe there only damaging ability is eldritch blast, which does a d6 every other level. As for the actual invocations, you can know one for around every other level. They don't have many powerful abilities, but like you said, they can use them once a round. The warlock seems to get alot of it's power from versatility. Go to page 131 of complete arcane to see the list of powers that can be chosen.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 27, 2005)

Alright, since you have made an excellent description of the class's limitations, I'll tentatively allow it. However, I'll be modifying it in terms of flavor. First, the "creating spell-like abilities by sheer will" is horseshit on Arius. Warlocks are extremely rare and typically only develop when a youngster with sorcerous talent undergoes some kind of traumatic experience, warping the way their souls are connected with their body. Typically, this is some sort of near death experience.

Furthermore, warlocks draw their abilities from their souls (read blanket setting info for details). This may lead to some unexpected consequences of the spell-like abilities. A warlock may find difficulty getting raised, for example.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 27, 2005)

Raigon said:
			
		

> That is my spam email address. I check it only if I expect someone to be writing to me. I have another that is by word of mouth/important stuff only.
> 
> Also I would be interested with backgroud crossing. As of now my character is more of a migrant than anything else.




It's hotmail though. You have to check it at least once every forty days.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 27, 2005)

Character Concept:

Name: Mel "brick" Wellsley

Occupation: Bouncer and sometimes-enforcer

A man of small but solid build, Mel is the bouncer at certain seedy locations as needed and occasionally will pull in some extra coin as a enforcer for local moneylenders, etc.

*** I was thingking of a Dwarven rogue or maybe fighter with emphasis on grappling and handfighting but capable of using a club, sap, man-catcher or other weapons as needed. 

***************************************************

Character Concept:

Name: Devin Potter

Occupation: Bounty hunter

 A tal of tall, whiplike build, Devin travels the length and breadth of the land tracking those whou think they are above the law or think they can escape it.

*** This would be a ranger variant with emphasis on tracking men and less on the "woodland guide" idea.

***************************************************

 If there is an obvious need in the party (E.G. cleric or whatever) I would be more than willing to build something. (yes, as a matter of a fact, I AM jonesing for a game...)


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 27, 2005)

Very interesting. Try grounding your concepts more in the setting, and perhaps the other characters as well.


----------



## Raigon (Jun 27, 2005)

History of lalamil Emorure(pre Rogan)

 Born in the Year 1104 lalamil was raised in the elven traditions in one of the towns on the island of Krondalay (a smallish island off the southern coast of mainland). The arts had always been her strong point. She seemed especially talented, even for an elf, in the use of instruments. While almost every true elf is expected to be familiar with singing, poetry, drama, painting, and instruments by the time they reach there second decade it is rare that an elf would choose one of these as there profession. Lalamil is an exception to this rule. Her career first started in the elven corp. the elven military organization on the island designed to defend even cities against the many raids from the orcish tribes that still held strongholds on the island. In the thick of battle even the most controlled warrior has been know to loose his sense of direction and objective. Enter the corp. sounders. There job was twofold first to inspire courage into the troops. The second job was to issue orders to the troops through bugle calls. After several fights lalamil became a regular in the corp. She was respected by the warriors and learned tricks of the trade from almost everyone in the barracks. It looked as if she would have a career in the military if the massacre of 1198 did not occur. The entire fort was raised, and the majority of troops killed in there sleep. lalamil managed to survive after she was able to fast talk on of the Orc commanders. She was taken to the Orc camps as a prisoner of war. Once again luck was on her side and she managed to escape with a few other prisoners a few months later.



 The next few months went by on an empty stomach and cold nights sleeping outside. Finally lalamil secured a job working as a cook, from there she worked a variety of odd jobs traveling across the world. This went on until she managed to secure a job playing as a indenture minstrel for a local noble. It was then that her musical ability came to the surface again. After a few years in the service of the noble she paid off her debt and decided to travel the world as a singer and performer. Her first possession of any real worth was a wonderfully crafted lute that she managed to acquire off a gnome craftsman in the city of Crucipolis. It used a rather innovative 18 string design to produce a wonderfully rich sound. For about two decades she saw the world paying for passage on ships by either performing or by earning money in towns that she decided to stop at. This lasted until luck decided to take a bad turn on her and all of Arius. She found herself in the fort town of Rogan. Her third stay in the town she started hearing rumors of undead. A week later the entire countryside was engaged in constant combat against a gruesome, tiresome, and fearsome enemy. Seeing that even the old, young and disabled were doing all that they could for the town she lalamil trained by the elven corp. of Krondalay should do her part to save the living. First it was just as a medic or a jack of all trades, and performer then when she was more accustom to the group she donned armor, long bow, and sounding horn and went out to join the fight.



*Harvey*: lalamil will have been in Rogan throughout the war and its aftermath functioning both as a defender and performer. Being a rather open person she would have know the majority of the veterans on a first name basis. I assume that you would like the connection between the characters to be more substantial that this. I was thinking that lalamil could be the “sounder” for your squad semi fighting alongside you in the war. Perhaps they were neighbors in the town itself, or they could have another connection all together. Any of this sound interesting to you?


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 27, 2005)

It says under the description that his invocations "require him to focus the wild energy that suffuses his soul." Also under the background section it says that warlocks are born, not made and then describes various reasons for warlocks to have this power. (such as through ancestors, dark powers, ect) It seems that what you are suggesting has already been touched upon. I'm sure it wouldn't be too much trouble to flesh out these ideas and develope specifics.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 27, 2005)

Excellent. I'd love to see how connect your unique character to Fort Rogan.


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 27, 2005)

*Background*
Thanos has no memory of his life before he arrived at Fort Rogan, the night the undead hordes were pushed back and it seemed the entire world was celebrating. A group of soldiers coming home found him being attacked by a straggling group of skeletons. They came upon the thirteen-year-old hurling bolts of raw magic at the monsters. They fought off the undead creatures and began questioning the boy. When they found that he had no memory, they decided to take him back to Sister Maria. Right away Maria could sense the great evil lurking inside the boy, but also the good and pureness inside his heart. Intrigued by the conflict warring in his soul, she decided to take him in and help him.

Sister Maria taught Thanos the rights and wrongs of the world, but left her religious beliefs to herself, giving him the opportunity to choose where his spirituality lies. She taught him of magic, religion in general, and had him trained in basic combat. She tried to answer any questions he had about his unique abilities, but otherwise never brought them up. This lead Thanos to believe that his talents should not be exposed to everyone he meets. At first some were suspicious of his mysterious origins, but soon his charm and knack for interacting with others won most people over.

Thanos now works for Samuel Esterdark, acting as a representative when Samuel is away or helping him smooth out business deals with his social graces. Thanos has a home of his own now, but he still visits Sister Maria everyday and talks about philosophy, the rest of the world, and anything else that comes up.


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 27, 2005)

What year would the game be starting in? 

I don't suppose rapid shot would work for eldritch blast, would it? It says it's a weapon-like spell, but I'm not sure. It doesn't sound like it should but I'm pretty tired...


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 27, 2005)

@Harvey

About 23 Years, he sees a young one like himself before he suffered. That was really something i thought about this char.

@Raigon

Aslong as lalamil and he weren`t in the same unit or they didn`t share an common interest in "arts", like discussing petry or such, i couldn`t see much intertwining except Damon.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 27, 2005)

Raigon said:
			
		

> *Harvey*: lalamil will have been in Rogan throughout the war and its aftermath functioning both as a defender and performer. Being a rather open person she would have know the majority of the veterans on a first name basis. I assume that you would like the connection between the characters to be more substantial that this. I was thinking that lalamil could be the “sounder” for your squad semi fighting alongside you in the war. Perhaps they were neighbors in the town itself, or they could have another connection all together. Any of this sound interesting to you?




Interesting. I like the "sounder" function. Perhaps they had gotten friends over some life/death situation out on the field of battle? 



			
				sword-dancer said:
			
		

> @Harvey
> 
> About 23 Years, he sees a young one like himself before he suffered. That was really something i thought about this char.




I like this link. Perhaps Damon and Rodderic fought alongside each other for the last year or so. Maybe all three of us became friends through battle. An assault where one of us fell, and the other two rushed to his/her aide.

Tyreus, if you're interested, we're working on a common background. Perhaps Thanos knows Damon through Sister Maria? How do the rest of the troops @ the Fort view the warlock?


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 27, 2005)

I think 3-4 months fits my character concept better, and not a dramatic action  instead  more subtle and social things(and not necessary things Damon did to Rodderic but to other people like a young boy).
Not that this couldn`t be the reason Damoin feels a bond, but for Rodderic it would be other reasons.

Helping your comrades in battle and war could forge a bond between comrades, but is something Rodderic expects to be natural.
A Bond which has to often led to  a grave or an undead who must be destroyed.

@Iimala

Did you need a rescue action?


----------



## Harvey (Jun 27, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> I think 3-4 months fits my character concept better, and not a dramatic action  instead  more subtle and social things(and not necessary things Damon did to Rodderic but to other people like a young boy).
> Not that this couldn`t be the reason Damoin feels a bond, but for Rodderic it would be other reasons.




Sounds good. I think a lot of the dynamic between Damon and Rodderic would come out in the actual game...


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 27, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Tyreus, if you're interested, we're working on a common background. Perhaps Thanos knows Damon through Sister Maria? How do the rest of the troops @ the Fort view the warlock?




I was thinking something along those lines too. Perhaps Sister Maria introduced us in an effort to get Thanos some friends when he first arrived. I was thinking of more then just being acquaintances, maybe they could be best friends or consider each other part of thier adoptive family.

As to how the rest of the town views Thanos, I was thinking that he was generally excepted or even well liked because of his charismatic way, except for a small group of friends that don't trust him. I'm sure there is a group of bullies around town that constantly pester him. The town doesn't really know that he's a warlock, which are generally mistrusted and feared, they probably just think him a natural sorcerer without any training.


----------



## Raigon (Jun 27, 2005)

Harvey: I think i am going to go with being the sounder For yuor squad. I will post more details sometime tonight.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 27, 2005)

Got room for one more?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah, we got a lot of room, I think.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 27, 2005)

Rogue's Gallery thread is up.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137707


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jun 28, 2005)

Still have some room?  I would be interested to play myself...


----------



## Harvey (Jun 28, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> I was thinking something along those lines too. Perhaps Sister Maria introduced us in an effort to get Thanos some friends when he first arrived. I was thinking of more then just being acquaintances, maybe they could be best friends or consider each other part of thier adoptive family.




That would be cool. I am definitely up for that. I just posted my character in the RG. Once we have somecemented backgrounds, I'll start to add history nuggets for Thanos, Roderric, and Lalamil.

So far, we have two fighters, a bard, and a warlock... interesting mix...


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 28, 2005)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Still have some room?  I would be interested to play myself...




Definately still room.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jun 28, 2005)

All right!  Well, I am thinking of maybe being a slight stick in the mud in playing a Paladin, but I wanted to know if I am restricted to Balter or can I choose another god like Korrelyx?  I would LOVE to have a "right arm of justice and freedom" but I wanted to get your clearence first.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 28, 2005)

I will made it today if i found the time after gaming or tomorrow evening.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 28, 2005)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> All right!  Well, I am thinking of maybe being a slight stick in the mud in playing a Paladin, but I wanted to know if I am restricted to Balter or can I choose another god like Korrelyx?  I would LOVE to have a "right arm of justice and freedom" but I wanted to get your clearence first.




All gods have their holy knights, so yeah, Korrelyx is fine. I'll post up the information on Korrelyx.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jun 28, 2005)

So, would it be a LG or a LN Paladin, seeing that Korrelyx is a LN god?  I figured it would be the basics, but I want to check and make sure


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, it would be a LN holy knight, with certain changes to class features. I'll have to put up an official list later, but off the top of my head smite evil would be changed to smite chaos, and aura of lawful good (?) would be changed to aura of law.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 28, 2005)

Korrelyx is up and can be found here (I'm putting all gods in one post).

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2359574#post2359574

Mind the special abilities section carefully, as Korrelyx's holy knight is somewhat different from the paladin.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jun 28, 2005)

Hmmm, Holy Warrior?  I like the sound of that, though I see that we are short clerics too... Tell me, what is the specialness of being a cleric of justice?  I am sorry to keep changing my mind here, just want to make sure I get the most helpful character down...


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 28, 2005)

Leif: cleric of justice? You mean of Baltur or of Korrelyx (or, for that matter, of Dayria).

It's, for the most part, a standard cleric with access to that god's domains. Korrelyx has no paladins because paladins have to be lawful good.

Tyreus: game begins in early 1237 AGR.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks interesting.. Still room?

I got a 2nd lvl character I can post up within 5-10 minutes.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 29, 2005)

There's room, but you may want to read the rest of this thread. I have 2 characters already up who look they're in for good, and a lot of people with expressed interest. I'll end up taking 5-6.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 29, 2005)

Ender...

[sblock]I'd love to play a character that has heard of the Moon Reavers, believes in their philosophies, and wishes to one day join their ranks. (A) would this be okay for this game? (B) if so, could you send me more info on them? 

Email me at tyrlaan @ yahoo . com [/sblock]


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 29, 2005)

tyrlaan:

[sblock]Sure; if you've read about the reavers, that probably means you've surfed the setting info at groovygamers? Well if you have, you know basically everything someone _would_ know about the Reavers. They are very clandestine organization; you typically don't seek them, they seek you. Of course, knowing that you as a *player* would aspire to join their ranks, I can set that up as a *DM*. However, since much of the "spunk" of Arius comes from the convoluted nature of its history, you're character becoming a Reaver will be a rather lengthy journey (The Reavers are tied firmly with some of Arius's more "explosive" history).

I can, of course, attempt to field specific questions about the Reavers, if it won't give away too many important details. Hope this helps.[/sblock]


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 29, 2005)

Ender...

[sblock]Sounds good to me. I'm thinking of going with a LN monk. I know, kind of against the grain of the moonblade part of the moon reavers, but I figure not all of the moon reavers are the same. A monk just strikes me as a good choice for someone beholden to Gilthanis' beliefs - you don't rely on any part of the "staged" world that is around you and instead find your strength within. What do you think?

I'd love to know if there's a prestige class for them and, if so, what, if anything, my character would know he'd have to be able to do or know in order to join its ranks. But then, this might reveal to much. Your call...[/sblock]


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 29, 2005)

[sblock]I plan on a prestige class but I haven't really even thought about making it up yet. I have some themes in mind, but it's more of a story thing than anything else. The only thing I can think of right now is perhaps a thorough understanding of Gilthanis, his ideas, the theories surrounding him, etc. Of course, this is a knowledge that builds up over time, but a keen interest in the field, coupled with some outside fame for combat prowess, may get your character into the right circles.

EDIT: what I meant was that the story is solid, but the mechanics aren't.[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm in if you'll allow. character made, lvl 1 Cleric/lvl 1 wizard. Will post if you want.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jun 29, 2005)

I am actually going to be tied up a lot longer than i thought, so I will pull my name out of the running for now and keep my eyes open for an opening later on... Sorry all, but work has been a real bear lately, especially since I am a manager!  Good luck to you all though!


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 29, 2005)

Albedo: Who is he?

Leif: It's happened to me before, good luck!


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 29, 2005)

Alright, this is after a reasonably cursory glance at the Rogue's Gallery.

Everyone:
Many of you have some equipment, etc, that you wouldn't normally carry around in the fort while doing everyday activities. I'll assume all of these goods are stowed at the barracks, at the Inn, or wherever your character lives.

Harvey:

Don't see any issues right now. 

Tyreus:

I should probably mention this before some conflict comes up: The economy on Arius is much divided between rich and poor. To a common laborer, a gold crown is like a fortune almost, but to a reasonably wealthy man, 1000 crowns is a drop in the bucket. Consequently, although there's nothing wrong with you being in the possession of a warhorse, keep in mind that its upkeep will be reasonably expensive. Warhorses are trained exquisitely for the combat and a lot of handle animal skill is needed to keep them in pristine condition. You can do it yourself, if you are good enough (not probable) or you can pay someone (probably upwards of a two thousand crowns per year) to do it for you.

Now, in wartime these costs will probably be abated, but I just thought I'd bring it up as a potential monetary issue.

Raigon:

Llodo? Don't worry, I'll know your fascination with that name. Nickname? Perhaps you explain it. Also, names are usually capitalized. If this is an exception too, maybe you should explain it. 

Jemal:

Battleaxe damage is 1d8

What's a Stinger?

I think it's either a sling or a dart, but you've confused on which one you want to use. I'd say sling, as you'll have a hard time finding darts for sale (  ) anywhere.

Looking forward to your character's background. Ask me if you have any questions.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 29, 2005)

Just posted the first draft of my character. I'm working on my background now, but wanted to see if anyone wanted to work on stuff together before I just went off and built something independently. 

Currently, I'm envisioning that Costan found his way to the fort with barely any life left in him, exhausted and beaten from a lone journey. He was taken in and restored to health and has stayed at the fort ever since. I can easily see him having been at the fort for several years now. 

Tyreus, I think that Costan would have a natural respect for Thanos and the two could possibly be friends. Perhaps Costan would even have some sort of rivalry through proxy with Sister Maria, spending some time to give you counter philosophies after hearing some things that she relates to you


----------



## Raigon (Jun 29, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Raigon:
> 
> Llodo? Don't worry, I'll know your fascination with that name. Nickname? Perhaps you explain it. Also, names are usually capitalized. If this is an exception too, maybe you should explain it.




Ok that was a serious screw up/oversight on my part I changed it. Forgot to read over the big text.  Anyway my characters name is Lalamil Emorure. The first letter of Lalamil is capitalized.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 29, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Albedo: Who is he?
> 
> Leif: It's happened to me before, good luck!




My character, similarily named Albedo is a wanderer plauged with the urge to purge unbalance and misdeads from the lands. A devout believer in Karma and neutrality, his views on right and wrong are skewed compared to what is acceptable to society. He kills without warning, feels no remorse, and is skilled at balancing out the universe. A master of versitility, Albedo uses his varieties of magic, both divine and arcane in nature, to properly empower himself for any task he might undertake. In terms of party interaction, Albedo is a handy, if not very unusual person to have around.

I'm going to post him in the Rouges Gallery in case I'm in.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 29, 2005)

So in what nook or cranny would Albedo fit in at Rogan?


----------



## Harvey (Jun 29, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Everyone:
> Many of you have some equipment, etc, that you wouldn't normally carry around in the fort while doing everyday activities. I'll assume all of these goods are stowed at the barracks, at the Inn, or wherever your character lives.
> 
> Harvey:
> ...




Thanks! Yes, whatever Damon has that is not needed in his day-to-day activities would be stored in the barracks. Actually, when not on duty, I would also foresee him storing his armor in the barracks as well. Since he tends to be very possessive of it (his "graduation" gift, so to speak), would keeping it in the barracks make sense? Is it safe there?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2005)

I've posted my character, Brand Windwright, to the Rogues' Gallery thread.  Is is background OK with the setting?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks great Jarval. I'll give it a closer look in a little while, but the background is fine now.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 30, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> So in what nook or cranny would Albedo fit in at Rogan?




Albedo has been wandering in and out of random places for years, trying to discover what it is he must do in the world. His travels take him to Fort Rogan, where he ends up being stuck due to the problems with the undead. Anger and annoyance focus' Albedos attention on the Undead, and their destruction.


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll get rid of the horse then. I wasn't thinking about how much the horse would cost when I left so little gold leftover. I figured Thanos would be considered upper middle class. I envisioned his job with Samuel to be important, presumably having Thanos deal with many people of importance in the town. (unless of course you do not want this)


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 30, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Tyreus, I think that Costan would have a natural respect for Thanos and the two could possibly be friends. Perhaps Costan would even have some sort of rivalry through proxy with Sister Maria, spending some time to give you counter philosophies after hearing some things that she relates to you




Heh, that sounds interesting. Perhaps Costan is someone Thanos sees while doing his regular routes every day. We soon became friends and often Thanos spends an hour or so talking with him everyday, Costan feeding Thanos's seemingly insatable curiosity.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Just posted the first draft of my character. I'm working on my background now, but wanted to see if anyone wanted to work on stuff together before I just went off and built something independently.




A bunch of us have been working together on common threads (check out above). With a population of 200-250, there's a chance we all know each other. Right now, Damon knows Rodderic from fighting together on the field of battle; the two also know Lalamil, who is the sounder for the troops (specifically the squad Damon is in). Thanos and Damon have gotten to be close thru Sister Maria; both the adopted sons of the Fort. Perhaps Costan can be included as well? 

And what about Albedo, Brand, and Marius? Any interests, players?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2005)

Brand's likely to know anyone with ties to the military side of the fort at least passingly, and anyone with ties to the Church of Baltur quite well.  Not to mention the fact that as a priest of Baltur, he's probably got some dealings with the other faiths.  Admittedly, I'm not quite sure what those dealings would be, as I don't really know how the Church of Baltur interacts with the other churches.

Going by backgrounds, I'd say Brand probably knows both Damon and Rodderic from either fighting alongside them, or running into them in the barracks/taverns of the Fort.  Given Lalamil's role as sounder, Brand is likely to have met her on several occasions, if only in his capacity of messenger.

Connections with Thanos are harder to come by.  If the churches of Baltur and Alyara have any conncetions, then he might well have met him through Sister Maria.

Depending on Albedo's faith, Brand might also know him through church connections.

I haven't seen background for Costan or Marius yet, so I'm not sure what ties Brand might have with either of them as yet.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 30, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> A bunch of us have been working together on common threads (check out above). With a population of 200-250, there's a chance we all know each other. Right now, Damon knows Rodderic from fighting together on the field of battle; the two also know Lalamil, who is the sounder for the troops (specifically the squad Damon is in). Thanos and Damon have gotten to be close thru Sister Maria; both the adopted sons of the Fort. Perhaps Costan can be included as well?
> 
> And what about Albedo, Brand, and Marius? Any interests, players?




While Albedo has not signed up with the military aspects of the Fort, he would have probably offered aid to them since he arrived in Fort Rogan. He enjoys a good fight, and wants to deal with the undead obstructing his path in the most direct way possible. That would probably best be done through military cooperation. This means the other PCs might not know him DIRECTLY, but they have probably seen or worked with him in past minor events.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 30, 2005)

Costan would certainly assist in taking arms against the undead. In fact, some days he seems almost anxious to fight them. He would try to avoid becoming an official member of the military, openly stating he'd prefer to keep his autonomy (even though he always helps). If significantly pressed, he would join.

Costan also is very open about the physical and mental aspects of his discipline as a monk. He is more than willing to discuss such things with those who are interested and has probably taught more than a couple folks at the fort a few tricks for defending oneself when unarmed.

BTW, I've also posted my background in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 30, 2005)

Alright, since we have a good number of PCs up now (8, out of which I'll take 6), I b, I'm aiming to start this weekend.

Everyone, you've done an amazing job with this, and it'll be hard to decide. Please continue to develop this -- things don't have to be completed cemented by the time the game starts, but could be a long-term process.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Jemal:
> 
> Battleaxe damage is 1d8
> 
> ...




Marius is a Halfling, so his battleaxe is small sized, thus does 1d6 damage.  Stinger WAS going to be the name of my sling, but I changed from using a sling to using darts... ALthough why they'd be hard to find I can't figure.. they're relatively easy to get, and even if not, I can craft them myself.. Marius has Craft:Weaponsmith b/c he likes using weapons he made with his own hands.  Besides, 40 should be more than enough for a long while.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2005)

Rogues gallery post fixed, along with added Appearance, Personality, and basic Background.  So how do the other players think their characters would react to Marius?  B/c that will determine a lot of how he interacts with them, as he's very sensitive.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 30, 2005)

I see. Thanks for the clarification. The lack of darts of more of a setting flavor thing, but if he can make them himself that's cool.


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 30, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Rogues gallery post fixed, along with added Appearance, Personality, and basic Background.  So how do the other players think their characters would react to Marius?  B/c that will determine a lot of how he interacts with them, as he's very sensitive.




Height doesn't matter to Thanos, he will probably treat you soly based on your personality. Seeing that you are a warrior, he will come to the conclusion that size doesn't matter. Especially since your probably three times stronger then Thanos anyways.


----------



## Raigon (Jun 30, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> I see. Thanks for the clarification. The lack of darts of more of a setting flavor thing, but if he can make them himself that's cool.




lol my other characters I have played in this world have gone through this to.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
On a serious note:

Daily life for Lalamil in the fort.

Seeing that this is a military establishment her day is rather regimented.

_NewDay_:
Plays mourning role call on to announce the shift change of the watch.
Enjoys a meal and cup of tea in the fort's barracks.
practices her lute/other chores left undone from the night before.

_Highmorn_:
Reports to watch

_Sunhigh_:
Reports to squad training and drills
eats lunch with her squad

_Sunfade_:
Barrack clean up/town maintenance

_Eventide_:
Off duty
official performance for the fort once a week on 4th day
eats dinner
spends time with friends or newcommers

_moonrise_:
Off duty:
Often spends more time with friends.
frequently seen playing the lute


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

Raigon said:
			
		

> Daily life for Lalamil in the fort.




This is great! It made me think what Damon would be doing during those times...

_NewDay_:
Falls in for morning role call. 

_Highmorn_:
Reports to city walls for watch duty
1 Day a week: goes on supply run to Esterdark's w/ squad

_Sunhigh_:
Eats lunch with his squad or visits Sister Maria

_Sunfade_:
3 Days a Week: On patrol outside the walls
4 Days a Week: Training with his squad

_Eventide_:
Eats dinner/spends time with friends
1 Day a Week: KP duty
1 Day a Week: Dinner with adopted father

_moonrise_:
Off duty: often spends more time with friends/adopted family/the sister.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2005)

Very nifty idea, this.  Brand's days when acting as scout or messenger tend to be rather unpredictable, but the below generally applies when he's in the Fort.

_NewDay:_
Reports to Norton Starfold for his assignments, if any, for the coming day. 
Breakfasts in the barracks.
Maintains his arms and armour.

_Highmorn:_
Scouting outside Fort, checking a different part of the surrounding lands each day.

_Sunhigh:_
Performs a service to Baltur for himself and any who wish to attend.
Eats lunch in the barracks.  About once a week, he lunches with Ollivier Zaschton, both to inform him of any unusual happenings during his scouting, and to talk with his old friend.

_Sunfade:_
Either further scouting outside the Fort, or attending to his priestly duties.

_Eventide:_
Eats dinner at the barracks or with his parents.
Has a drink or two at the Fort's tavern, relaxes, talks with his friends.

_moonrise:_
Retires for the night.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 1, 2005)

I might as well jump on the band wagon. 

Thanos does in addition to performing errands for Samuel and appearing at any events the town may entertain.

NewDay:
Activates Beguiling Influence
Reports to Samuel for his assignments
Breakfast (with either a friend or business associate)

Highmorn:
Sits in with Sister Maria as she prays for spells
Brings list of supplies needed to Damon once a week

Sunhigh:
Lunch (probably eats at same place as Costen)

Sunfade:
Goes to tavern, talks with anyone

Eventide:
Dinner (with either a friend or business associate)
Visits with friends

Moonrise:
Activates Beguiling Influence
Reads, catching up on history and what most people already know
Retires


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jul 1, 2005)

Interesting stuff.

Anyone, just like to let people know my sometimes pain-in-the-ass schedule for the next two months.

(a) I'm moving tomorrow, so probably won't post. This weekend I'll try to get to the library and do start this game then.

(b) I'm going to China for three weeks later in July; there _are_ internet cafes and the like; the problem is whether I'll have time, but I'll do my best.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 1, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Everyone:
> Many of you have some equipment, etc, that you wouldn't normally carry around in the fort while doing everyday activities. I'll assume all of these goods are stowed at the barracks, at the Inn, or wherever your character lives.
> .



Naturally, and I don`t consider wearing armor without good reason at least off duty normal.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 1, 2005)

@Jermal

Rodderic don`t care the last about the size of other people, what he "cares" about is their attitude and professional behaviour as far as it has consequences fore him, all other he sees as a waste of energy.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> @Jermal
> 
> Rodderic don`t care the last about the size of other people, what he "cares" about is their attitude and professional behaviour as far as it has consequences fore him, all other he sees as a waste of energy.




I'm usually a really forgiving guy, but I must say...
JERMAL?!?!?!??!?!??
DO I LOOK LIKE A JERMAL TO YOU?!?

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

*twitch* *twitch*  

OK.. got that out of my system... ooookkkk.. I'm OKAY..

*twitch*.. *mumble.. Jermal..*  Sigh..

Sorry about that folks... just a bit touchy about the name.


PS.. Since humour doesn't allways translate well in writing, I'm just kidding... it's not THAT big of a deal... reallly.. *twitch*


----------



## Raigon (Jul 4, 2005)

I talked to ender_wiggin today and it seems that it is going to take longer than expected for him to get internet access after moving. He hopes to get back online soon.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 4, 2005)

No Problem, i know how long this could take.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 5, 2005)

Costan's typical day would be...

_NewDay:_
Performs morning katta.
Eats breakfast in barracks. Sits alone unless others approach him.
_
Highmorn:_
Holds unarmed combat lessons, if any are interested.
_
Sunhigh:_
Lunch (probably eats at same place as Thanos)

_Sunfade:_
Spends time meditating.
Practices fighting with eyes closed.

_Eventide:_
Dinner (always tries to eat with Olliver Zaschton)

_Moonrise:_
Occasional continued conversation with Olliver.
Evening exercises.

Costan does not actively look to anyone in the fort for daily assignments. Instead he tends to listen in on the daily goings-on and volunteer his assistance to any assignment that piques his interest or one he feels his aid is needed.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 5, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Rogues gallery post fixed, along with added Appearance, Personality, and basic Background.  So how do the other players think their characters would react to Marius?  B/c that will determine a lot of how he interacts with them, as he's very sensitive.




Costan would treat Marius just like everyone else. He clearly has no issue or concern with his odd height.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jul 6, 2005)

Ugh, sorry everyone. New house has neither internet nor cable television as of yet. Best case scenario I have it by the end of the week. Worst is probably end of next week -- depends, cuz I'm a dependent (  ) and all. I don't even know where the library is in my new town, but I'll find out and get this game started soon.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2005)

No problem, my char's ready and done whenever you're good to go.  We'll just hang around and chat till then.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 7, 2005)

I´m gone to Feen-Con till  monday.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 7, 2005)

Ender: Would you allow these new warlock invocations? This is Archive I and Archive II of the Warlocks Circle.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 7, 2005)

double post


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey, just keeping this thread alive and anxious to see if I make the cut.  Looking forward to playing.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 23, 2005)

bump


----------



## Raigon (Aug 2, 2005)

Currently the DM ender_wiggin (as of last time I have talked with him) still does not have internet access. Also he is on a vacation with his family. End result you will not see to much of him over the next few weeks. Just an update for any of you that still check this post.


----------



## sword-dancer (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanx


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2005)

that would include me.. (also known as bumpity bump bump)


----------

